# Donor Conception discussed on R4 Woman's Hour tomorrow



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Olivia from Donor Conception Network is on Radio 4s Womans Hour between 10 and 11 tomorrow (Wednesday). It will also be available on the BBC iplayer if anyone misses it. Hopefully it will be both informative and will dispel some of the misconceptions propagated by some of the media surrounding donor gametes and those of us who have chosen this path in pursuing our dreams of a family. 

Caroline


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. Ill be listening on iplayer later. I've heard Olivia on Woman's Hour before and she's always been great.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's the link if anyone would like to listen http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01pztjh

I'm on with the geneticist Marcus Pembrey and I hope we managed to get over some good points, but time just wizzes by and you don't necessarily get asked the best questions.
Olivia

/links


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link (relevant bit starts at about *minute 35* for those of you short of time!).

It's always great to hear donor conception issues discussed in a public forum. I guess part of Olivia's point that it's hard to get in all the points when time whizzes by is a reflection of how little we can assume anyone knows about it... so there is always a great deal to say with limited time. 
A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step 

Thanks so much Olivia (and everyone else who has done media on donor issues) for bringing it further and further into the public gaze


----------

